# Two questions from a noob



## TurtlePower (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, I've been wanting to learn Martial Arts for a long time, but my mom worried that they were too aggressive.  However, one of her friends suggested Aikido, and she likes the idea.  So, first question, anyone know which dojo is the best one in Toronto?  I haven't begun taking any lessons, yet, because I live in the middle of nowhere, but now I'm going to visit my sister in the city, so this is my chance to begin.

Second question: Is Aikido practical for self-defense?  I am going to be attending school in LA and on top of having a good time and getting fit, I also want to learn how to defend myself should I get mugged on the street   I didn't know if this would be a good form to learn for that purpose, as it depends upon your attacker's momentum, and if he's got a gun, he doesn't need to move.  Thanks.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, First, welcome to MT  you might want to drop into the Meet and Greet and introduce yourself.

I can't help you with the best place to train in Toronto. As far as if aikido is effective for the street, my answer is an unqualified Yes, but that's my opinion, you can find others here. Browse around and you'll be able to see what different people have to say on a whole variety of topics.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49319


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 27, 2008)

A better question would be what schools/styles are in your area that you can go to.
Check the phone book, then call the local rec centers and YMCA's.

AoG


----------



## charyuop (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about style or best school for now. I think the important is find a school and start. Learn the basic and above all see if you like it. Later on you will be more able to see if that style is good for you, if the school has the right of Martial in it...and more.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey TurtlePower (great name btw ) Aikido is as practical and applicable to "the street" as any art.  But please bear in mind that the practicality of any art is only ever as good as skill of the practitioner.  The implication being that for a beginner, you might need a little patience (and a great sprint), at least until you are capable in whichever art you decide to pursue. 

I can attest to the effectiveness of Aikido in real-use, as I'm sure most other folk on this here forum would for their own art.

Why not give it a go.  What have you to lose?  If it is not for you, you can always try another until you find a good match.  

Good luck anyways.
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## TurtlePower (Jun 27, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> A better question would be what schools/styles are in your area that you can go to.
> Check the phone book, then call the local rec centers and YMCA's.
> 
> AoG



None, I live in a very small town dominated by seniors.

My plan is to go live with my sister for a few months and try out the different schools, then if I find one that I like, I'll go up there again to continue my studies.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 27, 2008)

A different option could be to use www.meetup.com , craigslist.com , or use your local newspapers to find or build a martial arts group and meet at a local park.
That would be free and introduce you to different styles and new people.
It's not quiet as good as a formal school, but it is far better than nothing.

AoG


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 27, 2008)

If I understand the OP correctly he is restricted to aikido as his mother is somewhat reticent to allow him to try any other art form for fear of the mythological aggression that the study of martial arts is supposed to build.  If you can't find an aikido school in your area you could always have your mother get an account here.  She certainly wouldn't be the first parent to join up here and ask questions.  We've even had one or two get into the martial arts themselves after asking around here.  The advice given by those in earlier posts here is great advice. Good luck to you in whatever you wind up doing.


----------



## TurtlePower (Jun 28, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> If I understand the OP correctly he is restricted to aikido as his mother is somewhat reticent to allow him to try any other art form for fear of the mythological aggression that the study of martial arts is supposed to build.



No, she just prefers the arts which focus more on defense, which is cool with me.  I didn't mean to give the impression that she was forbidding me to do what I wanted.  I like Aikido too.

Also, it's not just Aikido schools that aren't nearby.  There aren't any local schools of any type of Martial art.


----------



## hpulley (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't train in aikido but Toronto is a big city so there are many aikido dojos there.  All you can really do is check some of them out and take advantage of the free class most will let you attend.  See which one feels right for you.  If none of them feel right, perhaps you want to check out some other classes as well.  Toronto is the biggest city in Canada so you can try out pretty much any martial art you want.  Good luck in finding the right art, dojo and sensei!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 28, 2008)

You may want to post your general area.  There may be some "hidden" school that someone here may know of.  There are many schools in my area, for example, that do not advertise in any way and are hidden in dance halls, church centers, community centers, and similar places.  Some of those are great schools that are well established, but just don't advertise.
If anyone knows where schools are, it is the viewers of this site.

AoG


----------



## TurtlePower (Jun 30, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> You may want to post your general area.  There may be some "hidden" school that someone here may know of.  There are many schools in my area, for example, that do not advertise in any way and are hidden in dance halls, church centers, community centers, and similar places.  Some of those are great schools that are well established, but just don't advertise.
> If anyone knows where schools are, it is the viewers of this site.
> 
> AoG



Well, I'm on Florida's Nature Coast, if that helps.


----------



## Yari (Jul 1, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Hi, I've been wanting to learn Martial Arts for a long time, but my mom worried that they were too aggressive. However, one of her friends suggested Aikido, and she likes the idea. So, first question, anyone know which dojo is the best one in Toronto? I haven't begun taking any lessons, yet, because I live in the middle of nowhere, but now I'm going to visit my sister in the city, so this is my chance to begin.
> 
> Second question: Is Aikido practical for self-defense? I am going to be attending school in LA and on top of having a good time and getting fit, I also want to learn how to defend myself should I get mugged on the street  I didn't know if this would be a good form to learn for that purpose, as it depends upon your attacker's momentum, and if he's got a gun, he doesn't need to move. Thanks.


 
Do it!

Just like charyuop says. It starts you off. Better to start than wander.

/yari


----------



## TurtlePower (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got back from my second class at the Sendokan dojo and so far I am loving it.  Thx for all the help and encouragement.


----------



## Yari (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool, keep us updated.

/Yari


----------



## TurtlePower (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry I've been absent for so long.  My sensei told me I would probably be testing for 9th Kyu soon, so I'm really excited!

I also just learned the proper way to draw a sword and some techniques with them in my last class.


----------



## charyuop (Sep 16, 2008)

It seems you are enjoying it and that is great...


----------



## TurtlePower (Sep 19, 2008)

charyuop said:


> It seems you are enjoying it and that is great...



Totally!


----------

